# A picture is worth two hudred fifty words



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This reads as if the product itself works quite well, but you are giving the product only 3 stars because of the shipping cost. Am I correct to assume that if the shipping cost was acceptable you would give the product 4 or 5 stars?


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

That's what it sounds like. Seems odd. The retailer sets the shipping cost but the review should be focused on the quality of the product.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your review


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Most companies use shipping as an extra profit center. I just ordered something that cost me $8 for shipping and when it arrived the postage mark was $2.25. I guess the basic 8×10" paper envelope was worth $5.75.
Unless it is something I need right away I wait until the company has their free shipping specials or I just wait until I can combine it with something else for the free shipping on orders over $xx


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Manufacturing cost to machine two rabbits on a long piece of stock, drill and tap two holes in each unit, chop them to length (about an inch and a quarter to an inch and a half), then to de-burr and anodize them should put them at about what they are listing them for (two bucks) to make a profit.

Adding exorbitant shipping costs to increase profit is deceitful and brings the question of how else the company is willing to expand its profit margin. It's one thing to quote a price, but another to jack it up at the last minute through false shipping costs.

Others are free, obviously, to think price gouging through shipping is acceptable. I don't agree. I screw up as much as the next guy, but don't try to withhold the fact I think an engine is going south on a car to sell it, or get a better price. To me, that's insanity and part of what's wrong with the world. Too many play the game of "it's just business" only to whine when they get bit by someone else "just doing business."

Value for price paid is a valid consideration in a rating. In some instances, these may be worth fifteen bucks a pair, but I really don't think so. I'd pay five to seven and reasonable shipping, if I really needed them, could wait for shipping, was too busy, and/or was too lazy to make my own.

Remember, this can be duplicated relatively easy. Even by someone like myself (women and children run [screaming] when I get around metal/iron working equipment). One need only cut some aluminum stock to width and thickness. The rabbits are unnecessary. Then drill and tap, then chop to length. Not only would one end up with a handful of them, but they could be cut long enough to serve other functions, like adding a hole to hold a pivot pin for a circle cutting jig.

Cost affects the stars I give a product. So does the shipping con you find common with many mail order companies on the net. That thousands of others mention their disenchantment when manufacturers throw a few cow pies in on the sale (crank up cost through shipping) suggest it is important to more than just me..

To be fair, I spent around a thousand dollars and a router lift, router and switch through this company (the only source I've ran across for this T Stop) a few years back. I expected shipping to be expensive. It was reasonable, for the purchase. So too it might be with these items, if you were order several other items also. Anyway, I was content with that sale (product, shipping, etc.).

I took the time to write the company and tell it why it lost the sale, but also suggested some experiments with sales of an item or two to test the effect on sales. In this instance, shipping and handling shouldn't have cost four dollars. That, still, would have left a profit.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Please realize that I am not being critical. It is totally reasonable to consider shipping cost when purchasing an item. However, I just wanted to confirm that the primary, if not the only, reason for the low rating was the shipping cost.

Consider if I, or anyone else, was at a woodworking show where you could buy this item at the Woodpecker booth with no shipping charge. In that scenario I would want to know what you thought of the product itself without considering the shipping cost.

It would be great if you explicitly said, "I gave this 3 stars because of the shipping cost but if there were no shipping cost I would have given it X stars." A statement like that would clarify the issue.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

richgreer, you're point well taken (grumble, gripe, moan). While it is nothing remarkable, it does do what it says it does, it operates as a stop.

PRO's:

1) These allow you to set up stops that stop things from sliding beyond a point you choose in a "mini" track.

2) Its low profile means it can be used under jigs, without obstructing movement

3) It's light weight, so you can always carry them in your pocket on camping trips (you won't need them there, but it may be handy to know).

CON's:

1) They aren't designed for other than mini tracks (you could remove the stock set screw and replace it with a longer one to adapt it to deeper T tracks though)

2) They are very small, so may not be a good choice for other uses, like drilling and installing pivot pins for circle cutting jigs for a band saw.

3) Though the item only lists for about two dollars each, with shipping, a pair runs about fifteen dollars, due to [alleged] shipping and handling costs. Add to this, tax for some locations. As such, they are are somewhat expensive for what they are and considering how little is actually required to ship them.

SIDE NOTE: As the picture suggests, adjustments are made by loosening a set screw and sliding the stop to a position, then tightening it again. As such, you will need an Allen driver to "operate" this device.

In the end, I give this three (3) stars.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Was their charge for shipping only , or was it shipping AND handling charges ? As much as I hate to admit it , there is much more involved in shipping something other than the price of postage , however, I also get upset when I see the same item on , say ebay for example , when one person can ship it for free and the next guy wants $18 to ship it…..It's just not right ! You're justified in your choice not to buy these items. If I read your post correctly , you already had some in your shop and that is what you actually based your 3 stars on , even though your "review" leans heavily onto the shipping charges.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I have also noticed that the shipping companies are aiding and abetting this shipping scam by no longer printing the shipping costs on the packages so all can keep the buyer/payee through the nosee in the dark as to what shipping costs are. And handling fees?


> ?


???? Does the local hardware store tack on handling fees at the cash register? No, it is built into the price that is on the item. It is just another scam.

Ok now i got that off my chest. good night

Randy


----------



## woodprof (Aug 31, 2009)

Ya know, if you only found out about the shipping charge after you had committed to buying something, then I would call it deceitful. But if the shipping cost is disclosed before you finalize the purchase, you're free to accept it or say "no way" and cancel the purchase.

I think if a reviewer is going to base the number of stars awarded on something other than the quality/value of an item (such as shipping, customer service, etc.), they should say so up front.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

CORRECTION: In my previous post, I stated these wouldn't work in any but the mini track. I got that backwards. They only work in the deeper tracks. They're too thick to work in the mini tracks.

Since the company selling these is doing so via a mail order catalog, everything is "shipping and handling." The only thing that changes is shipping cost, since across state and across country have different charges. Obviously, they aren't handling it after it leaves their virtual store.

While "handling" may involve more than meets the eye (I worked for REI and did a lot of work for its shipping department, so have a clue), they also don't have the same overhead a storefront does.

Anyway, to clarify, the three stars are kind of a middle ground. To me, five stars means it's something to write home about. These things are nothing exciting, but could be useful, as noted. They are very specialized.

To put my money where my mouth was, I dug through the neighbor's metal scraps and found a small piece of aluminum diamond plate. Then, as long as I was stealing his metal, I stole time on his metal cutting band saw too and cut out a couple strips of 7/16" wide by 2" chunks. Then I drilled and tapped them to accept a 1/4" long set screw. As well, I drilled one more hole for a fine aluminum rivet. It does the same thing as this, but fits in the mini track. A longer set screw would allow it to be used on a deeper track. In either event, it would work as a pivot for a circle cutting jig, or a stop, or a…. [and I could send it to you in a regular mailing envelope.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Ya know, I regret even talking about this goddamn thing.

Getting well into purchase to find out shipping is BS. I'm done


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

this is the reason i don't do reviews…too many reviewers reviewing the reviewer's review
did i say reviewer yet
~Dan


----------

